# Durabond 90 / 45?



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I have always used the Durabond 90 but would like to speed up a bit. How much weaker would the 45 be IYO? Is the difference great or minimal?


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

There is no difference in strength between Durabond EZ sand 5 up to 220. My crew will always use 45 over 90. The dry time is so much faster with 45 and workable time is only a bit more with 90. If you want to do drywall repairs faster look into using fibre fuse.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Boco said:


> If you want to do drywall repairs faster look into using fibre fuse.


I'm repairing the keys after ripping out sections of plaster.
Am I correct in understanding that fiber fuse is infused with asbestos fibers? Also, is it available in Canada?


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Gosh, I hope it doesn't have asbestos. Not sure if its available in Canada but I purchase it online via Allwall Tools.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Stop by a good drywall supply house and get some activator. You can turn 90 into 5 with hot water. Mix up the 90 a little wet add some activator we mix and get it on. Good for deep patches. That you need two coats of mud. If real deep it will need to cure out over night. But you can run two three coat if you need to.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Boco said:


> Gosh, I hope it doesn't have asbestos. Not sure if its available in Canada but I purchase it online via Allwall Tools.


Apparently no asbestos! 

Look at this stuff!
http://www.fusionwalls.com/what-we-do_pid_4.html

View attachment 69746
This is a link to the MSDS Sheet for Fiber Fuse.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Stop by a good drywall supply house and get some activator. You can turn 90 into 5 with hot water. Mix up the 90 a little wet add some activator we mix and get it on. Good for deep patches. That you need two coats of mud. If real deep it will need to cure out over night. But you can run two three coat if you need to.


 Durabond activator never heard of it. Hot water and Durabond is not recommended.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I When out the truck. USG Gypsum Plaster Accelerator comes in a 1.5 lb comes plastic tub. The only places that I have ever found it at is a commercial drywall supply house or a small old school independent paint store here in Toledo. That cares whiting for glazing.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I thank everyone for their input. 

It seems simple enough to get the 45 and not mess with a perfectly good formulation. I have generally understood that with most things extended cure time = extended strength. (IE: Epoxy glues) This appears to not be the case with durabond so I'll just run out and get some 45 and use as directed on the bag. I do tend toward the simple. KISS is a good motto for me.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I When out the truck. USG Gypsum Plaster Accelerator comes in a 1.5 lb comes plastic tub. The only places that I have ever found it at is a commercial drywall supply house or a small old school independent paint store here in Toledo. That cares whiting for glazing.


 How well does the accelerator work with EZ sand? I have about half a pallet of EZ 90 my guys just refuse to use. I get the same answer every time I ask why they don't use it. Aint nobody got time for that.


----------



## Jazz_Painter (Feb 22, 2015)

I don't find it sands as well as a last coat of regular drywall compound. Like mentionned in another thread, I like the hardener technique (plaster paris, donut, etc...). The challenge with this is to find the right proportions and also not to over plaster the bottom coats because the plaster will be harder, therefore you won't be able to sand it under the compound/last coat.

With that I can fix a deep hole and do all my coats in the same day. It has to dry/cure, cause even if it hardens enough to put another coat on top, it still will be not dry hard, therefore the shape will be modifiable if you're not careful. That applies especially when doing inside corners, you still have to wait and do them one at a time.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Tried the plater Paris / joint compound technique for the first time on the current job and doubt I'll ever go back to durabond 20 let alone 45 or 90


----------

